# netzteil explodiert



## riotkid (25. August 2010)

hallo leute,

mir ist vorhin das netzteil explodiert, während ich eine gtx 470  benchmarken wollte. vorher hatte ich eine gtx 460 werksoced auf 800mhz,  aber anscheinend liegen dazwischen noch welten im verbrauch.
das netzteil war ein lc-power 550w netzteil namens lc6550gp und es hat  plötzlich peng gemacht und geblitzt und seitdem geht nix mehr. hat schon  jemand derartige erfahrung
gemacht und könnte mir vielleicht mitteilen ob ich mich gleich aufhängen  und erschiessen soll oder gibt es hoffnung das meine daten und hardware  noch funktionieren werden? ich werde es wohl nur rausfinden können  indem ich mir ein neues bestelle.
was könnt ihr mir empfehlen an netzteilen die zu meinem rechner passen  im preisbereich 60-75€?
mein system:
q6600@3,2ghz
2x2gb ddr2 ram
gtx470
3lüfter
2hds
1dvdrw


----------



## Pagz (25. August 2010)

riotkid schrieb:


> das netzteil war ein lc-power 550w netzteil namens lc6550gp


Warum hast du dir auch ein LC-power NT gekauft? Feuerwerkskörper sind doch viel günstiger
Vielleicht solltest du dann eher zu so einem greifen:
Cougar CM Power 550W PC-Netzteil: Netzteil Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. August 2010)

LC-Power  typisch für die marke 
Nimm ein Netzteil von "BeQuiet" , so um die 600 Watt


----------



## poiu (25. August 2010)

LC Power halt, was erwartest du von einem 350W NT 

hier das baugleiche Model

YouTube - Huntkey Green Star 550 W (LW-6550SG) Review

hättest du dich vorher gemeldet hätten wir dich vor gewarnt das die nicht so toll sind 

wenn du Glück hast gibt es keine Schäden, wenn du Pech hast Graka oder Mobo werden meist zuerst gekillt

für dein System Reicht ein Brauchbares 500W das die auch liefern kann!

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a407696.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a517270.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?fs=rush+power+600W&in=


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2010)

Tja, da ist ein Kondensator hoch gegangen, kommt drauf an ob die Sutzschalltungen gegriffen haben und dein Hardware überlebt hat. Ich würd dir ein be quiet Strait Power E7 empfehlen oder Cougar, Seasonic, Ennermax. Aber du hast nich geschrieben wie viel du ausgeben willst.


----------



## Pagz (25. August 2010)

> was könnt ihr mir empfehlen an netzteilen die zu meinem rechner passen im preisbereich 60-75€


doch hat er


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2010)

Das Cougar ist natürlich super aber das Strait Power von be quiet ist um einiges leiser. Und es gibts auch mit KM wenn du es willst.


----------



## Pagz (25. August 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das Cougar ist natürlich super aber das Strait Power von be quiet ist um einiges leiser..


Quelle?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2010)

Cougar hat ne Laststeuerung und spricht erst im Notfall auf Temperatur an. Was das Coufar besonders im Idle oder unterem Lastbereich unnötig laut macht. Das Strait Power E7 hat ein Silent Wing der maximal auf 700rpm dreht. Das ist mit 0.1-0.2 Sone eigentlich unhörbar.


----------



## poiu (25. August 2010)

das CM550 ist nicht mehr so toll, das E7 600W gibt es ab 85€ was über seinem Buget liegt. Die kleinen haben eine zu schwache 12V Leitung wie zB das 580W mit nur 456W@12V


----------



## Frosdedje (25. August 2010)

> Quelle?


Zumindest die Straight Power E7 sind aufgrund ihrers eingesetzten
Silent Wing-Lüfter leise im Betrieb, aber das Problem liegt dabei im P/L-
Verhältnis.


----------



## Johnny05 (25. August 2010)

Tja LC eben = Chinakracher.Hättest lieber paar Euronen mehr investieren sollen in ein ordentliches BeQiet oder Enermax,Corsair in der Leitsungsklasse.LC würde Ich persönlich niemanden empfehlen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2010)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Zumindest die Straight Power E7 sind aufgrund ihrers eingesetzten
> Silent Wing-Lüfter leise im Betrieb, aber das Problem liegt dabei im P/L-
> Verhältnis.



 Quallität hat halt seine Preis wobei das P/L verhältniss garnet mal so schlecht ist wenn man noch bedenkt was für einen hoch qualetativen Lüfter eingebaut wurde, und dazu noch der Support der wie bei den Dark Power einen 1 Jahre austausch Services beinhaltet.


----------



## Erzbaron (25. August 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Quallität hat halt seine Preis wobei das P/L verhältniss garnet mal so schlecht ist wenn man noch bedenkt was für einen hoch qualetativen Lüfter eingebaut wurde, und dazu noch der Support der wie bei den Dark Power einen 1 Jahre austausch Services beinhaltet.


 
... und die Relation passt trotzdem nicht wenn der Lüfter wertvoller ist als der gesamte Rest der Technik im Inneren ... und geil dich nicht ständig an der Laststeuerung auf, das Cougar CM hat eine konventionelle Tempsteuerung 

Für den Rechner reicht ein vernünftiges 500W Netzteil gut aus, nur Modelle mit schächerer 12V Rail wären mit 600W sinnvoll z. B. das gepostete Sharkoon Rush Power oder das Coolermaster Silent Pro ... Rein von der Sache her würde auch ein hochwertiges 400W Netzteil wie das Cougar SE 400W völlig ausreichen ... Cougar SE 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das beste Netzteil im Preissegment bis 100€ und mit ordentlich Power ist das Antec True Power New, in Falle des TE reichen 550W locker aus

Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gut und günstig, Seasonic M12 II 520W
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a497472.html

das gleiche nur ohne Kabelmanagement
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a497459.html


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2010)

Ich hatte über lesen das es das schon leicht angestaubte CM ist, die Laststeuerung haben glaub nur die neuen. Aber dennoch ist das E7 leiser, das der Lüfter das einzige qualetative hochwerteig Bauteil sein soll, also bitte, ok das E7 ist schon älter und nix mit DC-DC technik und vieleicht auch nicht ganz so viel Power auf der 12V Schiene ist in diesem Bereich bis 500 Watt auch garnet nötig. Alle 500 Watt Netzeile die mehr als 440 Watt auf der 12V Leitung haben sind sinnfrei und reine Marketing. Aber dennoch sind die von dir ganannten Netzteile sehr zu empfehlen wo ich aber dennoch zu be quiet raten würd. Weil fast alle be quiet sagen wir mal bis 750 Watt vertragen eine erhebliche überlast ohne laut zu werden maximal 0.3 Sone.


----------



## Shi (25. August 2010)

Oh hulkhardy du Fanboy (; nimm das Antec, das ist bei weitem moderner als das BQ!


----------



## ile (25. August 2010)

Würde in dem Preisbereich auch lieber Cougar kaufen


----------



## poiu (25. August 2010)

meinst nicht ile das dass bissl teuer ist 

Cougar S 550, 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Erzbaron (25. August 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte über lesen das es das schon leicht angestaubte CM ist, die Laststeuerung haben glaub nur die neuen. Aber dennoch ist das E7 leiser, das der Lüfter das einzige qualetative hochwerteig Bauteil sein soll, also bitte, ok das E7 ist schon älter und nix mit DC-DC technik und vieleicht auch nicht ganz so viel Power auf der 12V Schiene ist in diesem Bereich bis 500 Watt auch garnet nötig. Alle 500 Watt Netzeile die mehr als 440 Watt auf der 12V Leitung haben sind sinnfrei und reine Marketing. Aber dennoch sind die von dir ganannten Netzteile sehr zu empfehlen wo ich aber dennoch zu be quiet raten würd. Weil fast alle be quiet sagen wir mal bis 750 Watt vertragen eine erhebliche überlast ohne laut zu werden maximal 0.3 Sone.


 
Du hast echt so 1-2 Fanboytage die Woche, oder?  Ansonsten biste viel "offener" was andere Hersteller betrifft ...

Ich frag mal anders, was ist an den Straight Power Netzteilen denn jetzt so besonders toll die Silent Wings mal ausgenommen was den hohen Preis rechtfertigt?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2010)

Hir 79€ tolles Teil:
be quiet Straight Power 550W ATX 2.3 (E7-550W/BN116) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

edit: Ist halt meine Erfahrung mit be quiet, was ich mit meinem Dark Power 450 Watt schon alles angestellt habe bis hin zu einem unabsichtlichem kurze und nie hat es mich im Stich gelassen.

Ne 480+übertakteter Prozessor kein Problem auch ne 4870x2 macht es mit und dazu noch die gering lautstärke, obwohl eigentlich kein Silent Wing drinne ist, steht zwar im Handbuch bei mir aber eigentlich dürfte es keinen haben.
Was ich mit all dem sagen will, mir ist in all den Jahren nie was negatives aufgefallen. Absolut zuverlässig in jeder hinsicht und selbst wenn ich mehr Leistung benötigt habe als drauf steht, alles kein Problem, auch das hat es mit gemacht und ist nicht mal lauter geworden.

Ich empfehle doch nur das womit ich so toller Erfahrungen gemacht habe, ist das so schlimm. 
@ Erzbaron, 1-2 Tage die Woch Fanbay,hehehe das kann schon sein manchmal bin ich wohl ein wenig gefühlstbetonter dann setzt halt das rationelle denken ein bisl aus,heheehh.


----------



## Erzbaron (25. August 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hir 79€ tolles Teil:
> be quiet Straight Power 550W ATX 2.3 (E7-550W/BN116) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


 
Da würde ich aber lieber die 2€ mehr investieren und hier in Deutschland kaufen  ich glaub der Versand aus Österreich wäre teurer als die ERsparnis beim Kauf 

Ansonsten empfehle ich BQ! Fanboys immer gerne mal diesen Thread hier: [Sammelthread] PC startet nicht (mehr) mit Be Quiet-Netzteil - ForumBase

Dort hab ich schonmal klargestellt das BQ! nicht auf einem Niveau mit LC, Casecom und Co. steht aber auch nicht supermegaobertittenaffengeil ist 

BQ! ist ok nicht me´hr und nicht weniger ... ich mag keine extreme ...


----------



## Frosdedje (25. August 2010)

> Hir 79€ tolles Teil


Nöö, nicht wirklich toll, denn für 79€ bekomme ich Netzteile, 
die besser als Straight Power sind wie z.b dieses, dies oder das. 
Aber nun genug Offtopic.


----------



## poiu (25. August 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> BQ! ist ok nicht me´hr und nicht weniger ... ich mag keine extreme ...



wie FSP selbst solider Standard  



> supermegaobertittenaffengeil



Ok im meinem Duden aufgenommen, aber im Endeffekt gibt es das nicht, genauso wenig wie die EierLegendeWohlMilchSau


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2010)

hab einen edit bei meinem Post gemacht.


----------



## Erzbaron (25. August 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> wie FSP selbst solider Standard
> 
> 
> 
> Ok im meinem Duden aufgenommen, aber im Endeffekt gibt es das nicht, genauso wenig wie die EierLegendeWohlMilchSau


 
Kanntest du "supermegaobertittenaffengeil" nicht?  Dieses Wort verwende ich geschätzte 10 mal am Tag ... bevozugt in Kundenberatungen  (bin Bankberater, immernoch ^^)

Juuungs, langsam wieder ontopic sonst gibts gelbe Karten wenn Klutten das hier sieht ^^

edit: @ Hulkhardy ... siehste und ich sag/schreib immer was ich grad denke ... das kann ankommen oder eben nicht ^^


----------



## poiu (25. August 2010)

doch kenne diese Bezeichnung nur seit meiner Schulzeit nicht mehr gehört  

ach der Klutten Pockerclock & Co kennen uns doch gut, wir sind ganz lieb  schweifen nur gerne ab


----------



## Philipus II (25. August 2010)

@TS
Das inzwischen etwas angegraute, aber durchaus ordentliche Seasonic S12  500W gibts für 35€ inkl. Versand mit voller Garantie, 12 Monaten  Gewährleistung und Widerrusfrecht als möglicherweise optisch beschädigte  Rückläufer. Ein ehemaliges top High-End Gerät zum Resterampenpreis
Das wäre die Budgetlösung.


----------



## Klutten (25. August 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> doch kenne diese Bezeichnung nur seit meiner Schulzeit nicht mehr gehört
> 
> ach der Klutten Pockerclock & Co kennen uns doch gut, wir sind ganz lieb  schweifen nur gerne ab



Die Frage ist nur, wo ihr hinschweift.


----------

